# Anfrage: Wie dieses Logo erstellt wurde?



## SPringtoifel (22. März 2005)

Hallo, ich hab das Forum mir hier schon gründlich angeguckt und einiges geübt im Bereich Grafik, besonders in Photoshop.
  Nun hab ich zufällig im Netzt nen Logo gefunden, was mir sehr schwer erscheind selber so etwas zu entwerfen.
  in den logo befinden sich ja mehrere Effekte, wie Rost usw.(könnt ihr ja sehn).
 Nun Frage ich mich, wie die das hinbekommen haben mit dem Übergang zwischen den Rost und diesem Schein(wie geht der eigentlich?).
 Was könnt ihr mir an Tips gebn, wie dieses logo erstellt wurde und wie man es selber "bauen" kann.Für seine eigenen Ansprüche halt

  Besten Dank


----------



## Haektor (23. März 2005)

hmm offtopic wie kommt man zufällig an ein Logo einer rechten Band? ^^ keine Ahnung obs das ist aber so die Art des Logos und Font Type für "Endstufe" naja blah

mfg


----------



## SPringtoifel (23. März 2005)

Jaja ich weiß, aber jetzt gehts hier ma wirklich nur um das reine Logo.
 Ausserdem hab ich das über Google gefunden...


----------



## Ellie (23. März 2005)

Moin,

ich denke da ist ein 3D-Programm im Spiel. Es wäre jedenfalls die einfachste Art es zu erstellen.

Ich kenne mich mit Musikgruppen nicht aus, sieht mir entweder nach Metal oder "Rechts" aus. Für mich könnte das genausogut das Logo einer Punkband sein *nachdenk*, solte man sowas am Logo nicht eindeutig identifizieren können?

Mit PShop kann man diesen Effekt bestimmt auch hinbekommen, immer wieder Ebenen, Ebeneneffekte wie Abgefl. Kante/Relief und ein wenig Störungen rein. Abschliessend mit dem Airbrushpinsel die Lichter faken.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## ShadowMan (23. März 2005)

Hi zusammen!

Also ich würde dir auf jeden Fall zu PS raten, denn mit einem 3d-Programm bekommst du diesen Effekt mit wenig Übung nur sehr schlecht hin.
Ellie hat dir dazu ja schon ein paar wertvolle Tipps gegeben. Ich würde auf jeden Fall erstmal eine weiße Form machen und diese dann 3d darstellen. Wie das geht schaust du hier:

http://www.der-webdesigner.net/html/navigation.php?action=ps_schrifteffekte

=> Chromeffekt

Wenn du das dann soweit hast, legst du einfach eine Textur drüber. In diesem Fall war es ein rostiges Metall. Dann musst du die hellen Stellen noch etwas weichzeichnen, damit sie aussehen, als würden sie blenden.

Lg,
Manuel


----------



## TearOfDragon (23. März 2005)

Würds so machen im groben für meinen Teil....das Ding ist ziemlich simpel strukturiert....

- einfachen Verlauf und Linien als Grundmuster
- einen etwas dunkleren Kreis drübergelegt und überlagert
- mit Hilfe von Rosttexturen und Metalleffekte das Aussehen (überlagern und nachmalen/radieren)
- Lichteffekte mit ner weissen überlagerten Ebene und mit gausschem Weichzeichner rüber ^^
- evtl Konturen als Fülloption obwohl ich davon nichts halte...


----------



## holzoepfael (23. März 2005)

Kleine Anmerkung zum Thema "Endstufe".  Ellie bitte nicht mit Punk in Verbindung bringen 
Auszug:
"Wohl der älteste und bedeutenste Kern der Bremer skinszene ist die "Hammerskin-Sektion Bremen" mit ca 10-15 Mitgliedern. Gebildet hatte sie sich um die Band "Endstufe" und dem ehemaligen "Hanse-Records" (jetzt "Evil-Records")- Plattenlabel und -Versand (betrieben von Jens Brandt, Sänger von "Endstufe"). Aus diesem Kreis wurde auch das eingestellte Skinzine "Der Skinhead" und der wieder geschlossene Klamottenladen und -Versand "MACH 1" betrieben. Mittlerweile hat sich der "Endstufe"/"Evil-Records"-Kreis von den "Hammerskins" zurückgezogen und fährt mehr die unpolitischere Boot-Boys-Schiene ("Saufen, , Oi - aber bitte patriotisch")."

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Ellie (23. März 2005)

Hallo holzoepfael,

gut, dann weiß ich das für die Zukunft.


Gruß,
Ellie


----------



## Ellie (23. März 2005)

So,
ich hab mal probiert.

Erst den Text geschrieben, dann mit einem Farbverlauf gefüllt. Um etwas mehr struktur hineinzubringen kann man jetzt mit Filtern spielen, ich habe Störungen hinzugefügt, damit die Oberfläche ein wenig rauher ausschaut.

Dann die Ebene kopiert und mit einem dunklen "Schein nach Außen" versehen. Das wäre im Original ja ähnlich.

Die Ebene nochmal kopieren und  nochmal mit den Werten spielen. Dadurch kommt ein wenig Umrißtiefe hinein, die Außenkanten haben eine leichte Kontur bekommen. Die Werte verändern und solange probieren bis es gefällt.

Die Highlights sind weiße Striche, mal eben auf die Schnelle gemalt, die werden dann weichgezeichnet. Eine zweite Ebene für die Blendeffekte mit etwas dünneren Strichen, etwas weniger Weichzeichner rauf - drüber - fertig.

Das war jetzt ein 10-Minuten-Test, um daraus ein Logo zu bauen gehört etwas mehr Zeitaufwand dazu, so soll es nur die Technik vermitteln.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## SPringtoifel (23. März 2005)

Haste schön gemacht.

 Nee, eigentlich scheinst ja nicht sooo schwer zu sein. Ich probiers jetzt auch demnächst mal aus.


----------



## holzoepfael (23. März 2005)

Sieht recht massiv aus Ellie. Dann werde ich meinen ersten kümmerlichen Versuch gar nicht erst posten....


----------

